# Who likes to see historic places?



## Retired & Loving It! (May 20, 2022)

We love visiting historic places! Castillo de San Marco National Monument was amazing to see. Built in 1600s


----------



## Alligatorob (May 20, 2022)

It is a nice place.  I grew up in Florida and first saw it in the 60s. 

Tried to go back a couple of years ago and it was so crowded I just left without going in.  That was during spring break.


----------



## RadishRose (May 20, 2022)

Thanks for the video. I enjoyed it.


----------



## Bellbird (May 20, 2022)

Thank you for the video. Visiting historic places is a real love of mine.


----------



## Murrmurr (May 20, 2022)

I prefer PRE-historical places. During work vacations and long weekends, I used to take my kids to dinosaur digs and early native pueblos and stuff. They were really keen on visiting all those places.


----------



## Capt Lightning (May 21, 2022)

We love visiting historic places and buildings.  There is no shortage of castles, churches and other structures in Scotland, and if I go to the offshore islands, there are dwellings and stone circles dating back thousands of years.  In Dorset on the south of England, there is the 'Jurassic Coast' a famous area for fossil hunting.


----------



## Bellbird (May 21, 2022)

My ancestry consists of mainly Scottish people, I would love to visit the castles etc. N.Z is such a 'new' country that our history is limited, but I still have the wide open spaces so that makes up for a lot.


----------



## Retired & Loving It! (May 22, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> It is a nice place.  I grew up in Florida and first saw it in the 60s.
> 
> Tried to go back a couple of years ago and it was so crowded I just left without going in.  That was during spring break.


We got there first thing when they opened to avoid long lines. Standing in line in Florida heat is no fun at all!!


----------



## Retired & Loving It! (May 22, 2022)

Bellbird said:


> My ancestry consists of mainly Scottish people, I would love to visit the castles etc. N.Z is such a 'new' country that our history is limited, but I still have the wide open spaces so that makes up for a lot.


Castles would be awesome to see!!


----------



## Retired & Loving It! (May 22, 2022)

Capt Lightning said:


> We love visiting historic places and buildings.  There is no shortage of castles, churches and other structures in Scotland, and if I go to the offshore islands, there are dwellings and stone circles dating back thousands of years.  In Dorset on the south of England, there is the 'Jurassic Coast' a famous area for fossil hunting.


Wow! We would love that!!!


----------



## Retired & Loving It! (May 22, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> I prefer PRE-historical places. During work vacations and long weekends, I used to take my kids to dinosaur digs and early native pueblos and stuff. They were really keen on visiting all those places.


We love those type places as well! So fascinating!


----------



## Retired & Loving It! (May 22, 2022)

Bellbird said:


> Thank you for the video. Visiting historic places is a real love of mine.


Ours too!


----------



## Retired & Loving It! (May 22, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> Thanks for the video. I enjoyed it.


Thanks!


----------



## Retired & Loving It! (May 22, 2022)

Bellbird said:


> Thank you for the video. Visiting historic places is a real love of mine.


Thank you!


----------

